# My Latest Pair...



## Smareers (Jul 22, 2010)

I have set up this pair for breeding today but thought it will be nice to post their pics here too...

I call the male Jumpy... the reason being he is so agitated and rushes all over his tank whenever he see's any movements around him.

The female I call her Cool Girl as she is the direct opposite of the male in character and comes to investigate anything new.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice couple =] good luck!


----------

